# What kind of shampoo to use?



## Birdie

What kind do you guys use for your dogs? What about when they were puppies? (this isn't for show coat or anything, just curious pet owner)

I have some puppy shampoo, but I don't really like the smell of it too much and have never been impressed by it. I was looking at new shampoos, but since I am a poor teenager and have to buy this with my own money, I don't want to just go buying different bottles at $10+ a piece until I find a good one, lol. I'm kind of a cheapskate, but don't mind spending a little more for better quality. 

I was looking at Finishing Touch Curly Coat Shampoo. Have any of you ever tried that? It was formulated for curly coated dogs like poodles, bichons, etc. (they also have a puppy shampoo- how long should I stick to puppy formulated shampoos? does it really matter?) 

I don't know though. I'm really not sure when it comes to shampoos. I want something that smells pleasant and can make his coat soft and clean, but I don't know about using conditioners. What is your experience with conditioners? I heard they were bad for show poodles because they make the coat too soft, but is it okay to use on pets? How often? Wouldn't using it every time you bathe be bad for the coat? (questions questions... lol sorry) I don't think he needs them much anyway, cause he still has a lot of puppy fuzz on his legs and stuff that is always pretty soft. For future reference, I'd like to know though.  

ALSO, one more thing: Is there any way I can get Desmond's hair straighter when I dry it? Can the shampoo influence that at all, or is that totally dependent on the dryer? (I'm using my own human hair dryer right now... it's not really that strong and the hair still curls a lot on his back even with a lot of brushing and drying) Any tips or tricks to help get the hair straight? I use a pin brush for the longer hair and a slicker for the short hair on his back and on the long hair to get the tanglies when I'm drying (and in general) then comb it all out after drying. It's still all curly!! D: 

Any input is welcomed and thanks in advance!

Congrats if you put up with my incessant questioning this long. You are a trooper!


----------



## T o d d

We used sensitive oatmeal stuff for moose because he got dry skin with the other stuff. I forget the brand now though  We rarely buy it since we pay to get him groomed now mostly.


----------



## frostfirestandards

my favorite shampoo is john paul pet's tea tree shampoo, I just like the smell. 

you can use whatever kind you want really. I don't usually use conditioner because it weighs the hair down and then their topknots don't turn out right. 

go to the petstore or whatever and sniff all the shampoos, thats what I do. 

My absolute favorite shampoos are Fresh pet from petedge.com and Crystal White from E-Zgroom.com. 

I also like the fresh n clean line. you can buy it almost anywhere that sells pet supplies.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

As a groomer, the best kinds of shampoos in my opinion are condensed shampoos that you dilute. They last longer and they're a lot easier to use for your dogs. Anything with oatmeal is good for their coat and skin, though if they're having especially dry skin you can get something with aloe in it too.

petedge.com or ryanspet.com have a good choice of shampoos to use. To use the condensed shampoo, you can either do what we do which is put it in a diluting squirt bottles, they look like either of these 
http://www.petnetwork.com.au/images/pet01.jpg
http://www.midwestgrooming.com/image.php?productid=16211

Or you can get a spray bottle and spray a heavy mist of the shampoo all over your dog. The shampoo isn't thick like people shampoo when you use it, since it's condensed when you mix it say, 16 parts water to one part shampoo it's really watery, but still gets that thick lather you're looking for.

It's a lot easier way to get the shampoo evenly over your dog, since you don't have to try to spread the goopy butter like shampoo over them.


If you want to use a conditioner, get a diluting one as well, but don't use it on the top knot or tail. If his body is short you can use it there, since it'll also condition the skin depending on what kind you get.

And to get his hair straighter your best bet is to get a high powered force dryer.

As far as the condensed shampoo goes for your budget. It may seem expensive, but you're getting A LOT more than the store bought premixed shampoos. And if you can't afford a force dryer you can try to put your hair dryer on a stand and constantly brush the area that you're drying. Though make sure it's not running too hot!


----------



## cybercat

When I was just bathing my own dogs I perfer to use Bio-groom. It is a bit cheaper but a very good product line. As a professional groomer I still love it but have upgraded to Natures Specialties. Much more expensive.

In regards to getting the hair straiter I was trained without a high velocity dryer but a regular stand dryer even on standard poodles. A human dryer will not work for it is too diffused and too hot. To hand dry a poodle temp needs to be a bit cooler and concentrated. It is a slow and long process taking well over 2 hours by a non HV.


----------



## Birdie

Thanks for all the suggestions and info guys!! =] 

Fluffyspoos, diluting it sounds like a great idea. Thanks so much!! Does it matter how much you dilute it by? (I'm sure it does, but what is the norm?) I'll see if I can find a spray bottle to use, as that seems like it would be a bit easier for me to handle without squirting shampoo all over everything lol.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

It depends on the shampoo, and the directions will give you a better idea. If there's a shampoo that is suppose to be diluted but the directions say you can use at full strength for especially dirty dogs, then you can dilute either at the suggested amount (ex: bottle says 16:1), at any amount inbetween like 10:1 or 5:1, or full strength. Most mixing bottles will have the levels on their sides so you'll know how much soap to add first.


----------



## Debbyd

I don't usually use conditioner because it weighs the hair down and then their topknots don't turn out right.
.[/QUOTE said:


> So that is what is wrong with Beau's top knot. I used conditioner.
> 
> Debby


----------



## Raiko

also make sure the shampoo and conditioner is pH balanced or it can irritate them


----------



## AgilityIG

I love love love the Chris Christensen products (did I say that I love them?). I use the White on White shampoo and the After Bath conditioner and the Ice on Ice.


----------



## FUZBUTZ

We use "Perfect Coat" Black Pearl shampoo & conditioner, which is boysenberry scented on Marlee, our black spoo and "Perfect Coat" White Pearl shampoo & conditioner, which is coconut scented on Rocky, our light cream spoo and on our 2 toy poos, Rachael and Ginger, one is white and the other is cream colored. These shampoos smell soooooooo good and their coats are so nice after bathing. We buy these shampoos at Petco.


----------



## Raiko

I got a petco two blocks away. Ill remember that


----------



## flyingduster

I use white on white on my girl at the moment too...


----------



## sagephantompoodle

I use a couple of Nature's Specialities shampoos. The Almond Crisp shampoo mixed with a little of their Bluing Shampoo. The Almond Crisp makes a coarser coat and helps his topknot stand up better - I also use a little fine mist hairspray on it, too.


----------



## genEus

SORRY for resurrecting such an old thread... But, I need advice on a good spray bottle to use, please! I diluted the shampoo I am using per the original thread's advice, which worked great, but using a cheapo Home Depot spray bottle was not a good experience... Amazon is flooded with random spray bottles, but hoping someone can name a specific one they've had good experience with.


----------



## Raven's Mom

I use a squirt bottle not a spray bottle for shampoo.


----------



## Viking Queen

I use an old Dawn dish detergent bottle to dilute the shampoo and then apply. I just squirt it on. Works well. I use warm water to mix with the shampoo so it's not so cold when applied. 

VQ


----------

